

Tools to get started with responsive web design - FloorD
http://usersnap.com/blog/6-tools-to-get-started-with-responsive-web-design/

======
zalew
how there can be no Zurb Foundation on the list?

[http://foundation.zurb.com/](http://foundation.zurb.com/)

~~~
ics
Because it's a puff piece for Usersnap's feedback service. Bourbon, Inuit, and
Compass would probably be worth mentioning as well. Admittedly geo-bootstrap
was new to me, so thanks for that :) (Rather, pass the eye drops!)

~~~
moreati
For anyone else wondering, links plus taglines

[http://bourbon.io/](http://bourbon.io/) A simple and lightweight mixin
library for Sass

[http://inuitcss.com/](http://inuitcss.com/) a powerful, scalable, Sass-based,
BEM, OOCSS framework

[http://compass-style.org/](http://compass-style.org/) Compass is an open-
source CSS Authoring Framework

------
ollysb
Been playing with frameless[1] which seems like a nice approach but I'm not
really sure how to make it responsive. Anyone had some success?

[1] [http://framelessgrid.com/](http://framelessgrid.com/)

------
_pmf_
I'm still waiting for some bold soul to come forward and tell us that tables
are the way to go instead of wasting hours upon hours on half-assed CSS
imitations of tabular goodness.

Fuck semantics!

------
sergiotapia
Am I doing responsive design wrong? I've tried three times to make responsive
designs for three different website types and they all seem to work fine but I
can never get pixel-perfect designs done right.

It seems mediocre for both desktop and mobile, instead of just doing a great
design for desktop. What am I missing here? I would love some pointers. Should
I just forget about pixel-perfect designs when building responsive websites?

~~~
envex
There is going to be some aspects of the design that can't be pixel perfect
when it comes to a fully responsive site. This is because of the use of %
based width to make the grid fluid.

If you're looking for pixel-perfect versions you're best off working with
breakpoints and keeping the design rigid up until each breakpoint.

It's more work, but if you really want/need pixel-perfection then it's really
the only way to go.

------
FloorD
Hi all, we've collected your additional tips for a new post on responsive
design. Thanks again for your input! [http://usersnap.com/blog/responsive-web-
design-tips-from-the...](http://usersnap.com/blog/responsive-web-design-tips-
from-the-community/)

------
redact207
[http://www.responsivewebcss.com/](http://www.responsivewebcss.com/) for
custom responsive layouts

